
Google - Klingon - bgurupra
http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=xx-klingon
======
cromulent
C'mon. Hacker is probably more suited for this forum.

<http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=xx-hacker>

Having said that, Bork Bork Bork is my favourite, due to too much time
watching The Muppet Show as a child.

------
drdaeman
Unfortunately, Google lacks Lojban, Quenya, Toki Pona, Ithkuil and many other
conlangs.

(I'd personally try Lojban if it was available.)

------
Arxiss
Looks like they cant translate Advanced search and Language tools into
Klingon.

